# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته های کاردانی علمی کاربردی

## farshidmolaei

*كارداني حرفه اي مديريت - سرپرستي توزيع كالا و خدمات*


*-         قابليت و توانايي دانش آموختگان :*


·         تنظيم درخواست ها و سفارش هاي مشتريان و نظارت بر تامين و عرضه آن ها


·         نظارت بر فعاليت هاي عوامل شبكه هاي توزيع كالا وخدمات


·         كنترل موارد فني مرتبط با كار خدمات دهي


·         شناسايي اصول درخواست تامين كسري از انبار


·         شناسايي اصول كنترل آخرين موجودي كالاها


·         مديريت كالا و خدمات و سامان بخش اداره انبار


·         مديريت فروشگاه هاي عرضه خدمات و كالا


·         شناخت زنجيره تامين و خدمات پشتيباني


*-         مشاغل قابل احراز دانش آموختگان :*

·         سرپرستي واحدهاي صنفي توزيعي و خدماتي


·         سرپرستي فروشگاه هاي عرضه كالا و خدمات


·         سرپرستي انبارهاي كالا


·         متصدي ثبت سفارشات و تقاضاي كالا و خدمات


·         فعاليت در موسسات تجاري و بازرگاني دولتي و غيردولتي






*كارداني حرفه اي مديريت - لجستيك و زنجيره تامين*


*-         قابليت ها و توانايي دانش آموختگان :*


·         آشنايي با زنجيره تامين و عناصر آن


·         آشنايي با لجستيك و فرايندهاي آن


·         شناخت تجهيزات و پروسه هاي انبارداري و حمل و نقل


·         توانايي برنامه ريزي در سطح زنجيره تامين، موسسه و كارگاه


·         آشنايي با علم بسته بندي و جايگاه آن در لجستيك توليد و توزيع


·         آگاهي از فنون تامين و تداركات


·         آشنايي با ساختار و كاركرد سيستم هاي مديريت انبار و برنامه ريزي منابع موسسه


*-         مشاغل قابل احراز دانش آموختگان :*


·         كاردان لجستيك


·         كاردان برنامه ريزي توليد


·         كاردان برنامه ريزي زنجيره تامين


·         كاردان كنترل توليد و تغذيه خطوط


·         كاردان سيستم هاي erp در پيمانه هاي مربوط به لجستيك و زنجيره تامين


·         كاردان برنامه ريزي توليد، موجودي و خدمات در سطح زنجيره تامين







*كارداني حرفه اي مديريت كسب و كار*


*-         قابليت ها و توانايي دانش آموختگان :*


·         اداره واحدهاي صنفي توليدي، خدمات فني، خدماتي و توزيعي


·         تشخيص و بكارگيري مفاد قوانين و مقررات مربوط به كسب و كار


·         انتقال مهارت هاي كسب و كار به افراد تحت سرپرستي


·         تاسيس و راه اندازي واحدهاي كسب و كار


·         شناسايي نيازهاي مطلوب مشتريان و تامين آنها


·         طراحي و اجراي مناسب چيدمان فروشگاه ها


·         مديريت خريد و فروش در سازمان هاي دولتي و غيردولتي


*-         مشاغل قابل احراز دانش آموختگان :*


·         سرپرستي واحدهاي صنفي


·         متصدي امور كسب و كار در واحدهاي صنفي


·         فعاليت در سازمان هاي دولتي و غير دولتي





*كارداني حرفه اي مديريت بازرگاني ، امور نمايشگاهي*


*-         قابليت ها و توانايي دانش آموختگان :*


·         توانايي برقراري ارتباط با مشتري ( داخلي  خارجي )


·         توانايي شناخت اصول تشريفات ( داخلي و خارجي )


·         توانايي تدوين برنامه اجرايي و جدول زمانبندي اجراي نمايشگاه ( داخلي و خارجي )


·         توانايي شناخت اصول غرفه سازي و سازه هاي نمايشگاهي


·         توانايي بازاريابي محصولات نمايشگاهي


·         توانايي انجام مذاكره و آشنايي با فنون مذاكره


·         توانايي شناخت اصول ايمني و امنيتي نمايشگاهي


*-         مشاغل قابل احراز دانش آموختگان :*


·         عامل اجرايي برگزاري نمايشگاه


·         مشئول امور اجرايي و هماهنگي نمايشگاهي


·         مسئول سالن نمايشگاه


·         غرفه دار


·         طراح غرفه و سالن در نمايشگاه

*كارداني حرفه اي تبليغات*


*-         قابليت ها و توانايي دانش آموختگان :*


·         بتواند نمايشگاه برگزار كند


·         بتواند تبليغات اينترنتي توليد نمايد


·         بتواند تصوير و عكس تبليغاتي تهيه نمايد


·         بتواند لوگو و نشان تجاري تهيه نمايد


·         بتواند طراحي بسته بندي محصول را انجام دهد


·         بتواند اوراق اداري را طراحي نمايد


·         بتواند تابلو و بنر و پوستر تبليغاتي تهيه نمايد


·         بتواند به عوامل موثر بر بازار مسلط باشد


·         بتواند مانيتورينگ رسانه را انجام دهد


·         بتواند آمار مورد نياز تبليغات را جمع آوري و نگهداري و بازيابي نمايد


·         بتواند نظر مخاطبان را درمورد تبليغ بپرسد


·         بتواند خريد رسانه اي مناسب براي تبليغ انجام دهد


·         بتواند شعار مناسب تبليغاتي بنويسد


·         بتواند متن بروشور تبليغاتي تهيه نمايد


·         بتواند براي رسانه هاي ( نوشتاري، ديداري، شنيداري، محيطي و اينترنتي ) برنامه ريزي نمايد


*-         مشاغل قابل احراز دانش آموختگان :*


·         متصدي امور اجرايي تبليغات


·         مجري تبليغات


·         متصدي امور بررسي بازار ( بازارياب )


·         متصدي رسانه اي ( متصدي امور رسانه اي )


·         نويسنده پيام هاي تبليغاتي
 
*كارداني حرفه اي بازاريابي*


*-         قابليت ها و توانايي دانش آموختگان :*


·         برقراري ارتباط موثر با مشتريان


·         شناخت توانمندي ها و مزيت هاي نسبي واحد صنفي خود و رقبا و روش هاي رقابت پذير كردن آن


·         بررسي مسائل و مشكلات واحدهاي صفي در توسعه و افزايش فروش


·         انتقال مهارت هاي بازاريابي به افراد تحت سرپرستي


·         انتخاب ابزارها و روش هاي تبليغاتي متناسب با شرايط بازارهاي هدف


·         استفاده از فناوري اطلاعات و ارتباطات در بازاريابي


·         شناخت زنجيره تامين


·         شناسايي به موقع نيازهاي بازار و تامين مطلوب نيازها


·         ايجاد و يا تغيير تقاضا در مشتري


*-         مشاغل قابل احراز دانش آموختگان :*


·         بازارياب واحدهاي توليدي، توزيعي و خدماتي


·         فروشنده حرفه اي واحدهاي صنفي


·         فعاليت در موسسات بازاريابي


*حسابداري*


* كارداني حرفه اي حسابداري توليدي و صنعتي*


*-         قابليت ها و توانايي دانش آموختگان :*


·         بكارگيري اصول حسابداري و توانايي انجام عمليات اوليه حسابداري و اصول علم اقتصاد


·         شناخت با حسابداري مالي، شامل حسابداري شركت ها و خدمات عمومي


·         شناخت كدهاي اصلي و فرعي سيستم حسابداري صنعتي


·         آشنايي با حسابداري مقدماتي، حسابداري صنعتي مقدماتي و سيستم هاي مالي حسابداري


·         شناخت اصول و سيستم هاي حسابداري صنعتي


·         انجام محاسبات قيمت تمام شده كالاها و محصولات و خدمات


*-         مشاغل قابل احراز دانش آموختگان :*


·         كاردان مسئول دايره حسابداري


·         كاردان مسئول هزينه ها و وصول درآمدها


·         كمك حسابدار صنعتي


·         كمك كارشناس محاسبه بهاي تمام شده


·         كمك كارشناس حسابداري

مركز گروه صنعتي گلرنگ در ۳ رشته كارشناسي ناپيوسته (كارداني به كارشناسي) و ۷ رشته كارداني پذيرش دانشجو دارد. ثبت نام از اواسط مرداد ماه و از طريق سايت سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور به صورت الكترونيكي انجام مي شود. شرط پذيرش داشتن ديپلم متوسطه در شاخه نظري (شامل رياضي و فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم انساني) يا در شاخه فني و حرفه اي و كار ودانش (كليه رشته ها) است.دانشجويان ممتاز در طي دوره از تخفيف شهريه و بورس تحصيلي برخوردار مي شوند.
مزاياي ثبت نام در دانشگاه گلرنگ :
-          ايجاد فرصت استخدام براي دانشجويان فعال و مستعد
-          حضور اساتيد توانمند و با تجربه كار در صنعت
-          پيوستن به خانواده بزرگ گروه صنعتي گلرنگ با بيش از ۱۱.۰۰۰ نفر كارمند (جهت آشنايي بيشتر به سايت گروه صنعتي گلرنگ مراجعه نماييد.)
-          تخفيف شهريه يا بورس تحصيلي براي دانشجويان ممتاز
-          آموزش در جوار صنعت
-          حمايت از طرح ها و ايده هاي دانشجويي كه قابليت تجاري سازي داشته باشد
http://gig-uast.ac.ir/ShowPage.aspx?...&tempname=Main

----------


## Akhm

این مدیریت رشته خیلی با حالیه
ما هرچی آبدارچی و خدماتی میشناختیم که سن پدربزرگ من رو داشتن رفتن به راحتی لیسانس مدیریت گرفتن
البته بعدش همچنان در شغل قبلی مشغول خدمت رسانی بودن

----------

